# share your tort table indoor enclosure pix



## marcy4hope (Sep 25, 2012)

It's time to move Louis (my Sulcata) to a new, bigger tort table. I'm looking for ideas of what to build for him. Would love to see photos of what some of you have built. He's a year old - 5 inches, 421 grams.


----------



## Carlos83 (Sep 27, 2012)

Its not much but my lil sully is happy . .
It's 4x4 3ft tall its a closed chambered great for his humidity





His humid hide he loves it


----------



## Masin (Sep 27, 2012)

Cee83 said:


> Its not much but my lil sully is happy . .
> It's 4x4 3ft tall its a closed chambered great for his humidity
> 
> His humid hide he loves it



Love that enclosure! 
Getting ready to try to convert something into a closed chamber for our girl. Inspiring!


----------



## Carlos83 (Sep 27, 2012)

Masin said:


> Cee83 said:
> 
> 
> > Its not much but my lil sully is happy . .
> ...



Thanks


----------



## MrTandMe (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello! This is mr t's indoor enclosure, thought I'd share  he's a 3 year old hermann's tort. This was taken a few days ago, at the moment I'm testing out a little hide made out of cardboard in place of the biggest pot, which he's loving hiding in haha! Good luck with your enclosure!


----------



## MrTandMe (Sep 30, 2012)

Gah! Pic didn't attach! Hopefully it shows now...


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 30, 2012)

MrTandMe said:


> Gah! Pic didn't attach! Hopefully it shows now...
> 
> View attachment 29596



A lot of us here use either tinypic.com or photobucket.com for picture posting. You put you picture over there and then you copy/paste the


----------



## dannel (Sep 30, 2012)

Cee83 said:


> Its not much but my lil sully is happy . .
> It's 4x4 3ft tall its a closed chambered great for his humidity
> 
> 
> ...



Thats an awesome enclosure!


----------



## tortadise (Sep 30, 2012)

Mine are all open top. I realize these are permanent. But I do use this method on some that I have built and sold to people in the past. Its just a 2x4 frame with plywood screwed to the top of the frame then trim the sides out with a 1x6 then place some glass or plexy glass on the inside of the trim silicone it together at the corners and bam.


----------



## kathyth (Sep 30, 2012)

Very nice enclosures!


----------



## marcy4hope (Sep 30, 2012)

great pictures guys, thanks. this gives me some ideas.


----------



## stinax182 (Oct 2, 2012)

this is for my 2 russians, but a sulcata would surely fill it out in due time  just a 5'-4' plywood box...i used L brackets on the inside to hold it together. it sits on 4 milk crates and i applied some water seal to it  really simply.


here's the whole thing, it's the bottom one.


----------



## stasisdc5 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have a question about indoor enclosures. let's say i have an enclosure in my living room. should I worry about disturbing my tortoise's sleep if I were to hangout in the living room at night watching TV with the lights on and everything???


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 3, 2012)

Here are some of mine:


----------



## Julius25 (Oct 3, 2012)

Whaou !!! GBtortoises what a great install !!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice collections GB!! How many species and torts do you own right now?


----------



## Wondering4toolong (Oct 3, 2012)

This year is the 1st year for my new torti "room" for my RF, it is more than 3 times the size of last years winter pen (they live outside in the warmer months)...I, as always, go a bit overboard when it comes to my torts...these pics were taken prior to filling it up with bedding. I had to work out any kinks in my design plan by allowing them to live in it and try to rearrange their "furniture" so I wasn't wading through bedding to fix ramps and such. It is 12'x8'x2' with baseboard heating and of course FS lighting as well as basking spots...above ground pool, marble staircase, etc...lol!


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Oct 3, 2012)

GBtortoises said:


> Here are some of mine:



I wanna live there!


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Oct 3, 2012)

LuckysGirl007 said:


> I wanna live there!



Me too !


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 3, 2012)

GBtortoises said:


> Here are some of mine:



That's amazing....


----------



## Greektortnamedleo (Oct 10, 2012)

so, GB wins the internet.. that is a seriously impressive setup and collection!


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Oct 10, 2012)

I have this outside now but something similar would work inside as well. I would get deeper ones though so I could have more levels.


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Oct 10, 2012)

LuckysGirl007 said:


> I have this outside now but something similar would work inside as well. I would get deeper ones though so I could have more levels.



Nice! Where did you get the super big container ?


----------



## marcy4hope (Oct 10, 2012)

that's what i want to know. i'd like that big container. all i find aren't much bigger than what i already have.


----------



## testtudude (Oct 10, 2012)

Here is the table I just finished for my Russians. It's made of removable mixing tubs in a reclaimed wood frame. It's 6'x 2' and they love it.


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Oct 10, 2012)

leonardo the tmnt said:


> Nice! Where did you get the super big container ?



It's two of those under-the-bed containers duct taped together. You can get them anywhere...Walmart, Target, Bed Bath and Beyond, Big Lots.


----------



## Rustybread (Oct 10, 2012)

This is Rust's new enclosure.


----------



## marcy4hope (Oct 11, 2012)

testtudude said:


> Here is the table I just finished for my Russians. It's made of removable mixing tubs in a reclaimed wood frame. It's 6'x 2' and they love it.



awesome table.


----------



## meluhniebby (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## jaypost4 (Nov 23, 2012)

marcy4hope said:


> It's time to move Louis (my Sulcata) to a new, bigger tort table. I'm looking for ideas of what to build for him. Would love to see photos of what some of you have built. He's a year old - 5 inches, 421 grams.



Hopefully my custom table can give you some ideas. Its been getting positive feed back and my Tortoise loves it!




Tortoise Table by JayPost4, on Flickr

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-59571.html#axzz2D4E9eVUU


----------



## karleyreed (Nov 23, 2012)

Constantly making changes but this is the current thing!


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Nov 23, 2012)

Rosie's finally done enclosure! She's not in it yet but tomorrow she will be! It's 4x6 and enclosed.


----------



## cherylim (Nov 23, 2012)

A few of Emrys' enclosures through 'history':























It's currently the same as the last image, but with just soil. No grass.

I'm just waiting on the arrival of his new table, which will be here on Tuesday and is double the size of his current enclosure. It's this year's Christmas gift, but he's getting it early for being so awesome.


----------



## shelloise (Nov 24, 2012)

Fantastic, what type of wood did you use?





GBtortoises said:


> Here are some of mine:


----------



## morloch (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow!! Nice setup!!! Maybe I'll convert kids bunkbeds!!! Lol


----------

